# 3 bedroom doublewide on private lot.... Valdez, Alaska!



## nans31 (Jul 8, 2002)

9,500
See more at www.diyhomesellers.com listing #2038.

See more about Valdez at www.valdezalaska.org

On a private lot, rent is 350/month. The owners of the lot would LIKE it moved, but realize it probably wont happen soon. They are willing to rent to someone who wont be lousy neighbors. (loud parties, etc)

The owners of the lot are the only neighbors. This is across from the airport, where Era flies out of 2x a day, commuter flight. Beautiful mountain views.
The road dead ends about 5 miles past, at Valdez Glacier. There's some impressive Mountain goats out there.

Snowmachine, and 4 wheeler friendly town. (You can ride them in town)

This would be great for a summer place, or year round.

Email thru homesellers, PM here, or call for more info, pics.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

*massive drooling*


----------



## nans31 (Jul 8, 2002)

TedH71 said:


> *massive drooling*







Come on up Ted!

Here's some more links that might be useful

Valdez newspaper: www.valdezstar.net
State job site: www.jobs.state.ak.us
realty site www.valdezhousing.com this is one crazy run site. It has good info if you can wade thru it!
city of valdez www.ci.valdez.ak.us


----------



## nans31 (Jul 8, 2002)

Sold----------Sold----------Sold----------!!!!!!!!!!!! woohoo


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Not surprised. My concern about Alaska is that my field is very specialized so I was worried that I wouldn't be able to get a job easily in that state. My field is Machining Technology with a Composite Technology certificate also which I will complete in November because I got a free grant to attend that set of courses.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow, if anybody has any doubt that was a great price and Valdez is a beautiful place.....someone got a great deal.


----------

